# Halloween Costumes!



## shugarhey

This is Apollo's first Halloween and I'm thinking about dressing him up... is that too corny for a GSD? Lol... I think it will be cute.... post pictures of your dogs dressed up or your ideas/opinions about costumes. :sly:
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~

A tarantula lol there is a picture of a GSD dressed like a tarantula and at first glance it just looks like a dog-sized spider! Other than that I really liked the policeman outfits they had online.


----------



## blehmannwa

I'm thinking of doing the police officer/prisoner costumes for Havoc and the pit--but I want to dress the pit as the LEO and Havoc as the criminal. My husband won't let me.


----------



## trcy

My mixed pups:








If I could figure out how to do this I would dress the GSD puppy like this this year.


----------



## Chantald

trcy said:


> My mixed pups:
> View attachment 120242
> 
> 
> If I could figure out how to do this I would dress the GSD puppy like this this year.
> View attachment 120250


The spider costume is brilliant 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Ya'll have some good dogs to put up with that. LOL!


----------



## Sarah~

I consider it payback for the chewed up shoes, socks, electrical cords, and hands.


----------



## MiaMoo

I do plan on getting her a Halloween costume, but I haven't found the right one yet. 

I did, however, find a couple fun little items at Target. Only $4, couldn't resist. 

You can tell how thrilled she is to be a cowgirl.


----------



## shugarhey

blehmannwa said:


> I'm thinking of doing the police officer/prisoner costumes for Havoc and the pit--but I want to dress the pit as the LEO and Havoc as the criminal. My husband won't let me.


I was thinking of that combination too. With my Shih Tzu being the cop.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey

trcy said:


> My mixed pups:
> View attachment 120242
> 
> 
> If I could figure out how to do this I would dress the GSD puppy like this this year.
> View attachment 120250


These are cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Ya'll have some good dogs to put up with that. LOL!


I was just thinking how mine would have a grand ole time getting his self right out of a costume... lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey

MiaMoo said:


> I do plan on getting her a Halloween costume, but I haven't found the right one yet.
> 
> I did, however, find a couple fun little items at Target. Only $4, couldn't resist.
> 
> You can tell how thrilled she is to be a cowgirl.


Awww, I love it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine

I dressed Bianca as a police dog once, and before I had her I once dressed my Golden as a police dog and my terrier as a prisoner for a contest.

Photos: 






























This was Bianca's last costume I think:


----------



## KonaKoffee

Love, love the spider costume!!!


----------



## Syaoransbear

I've been dressing chrono up as a pony the last few years


----------



## Anubis_Star

I have won more than a few costume contests with zekes yearly costume. He just does so well with it I have to keep repeating it!

Obviously he's very abused and puts up with a lot of dress up in general. I better just rehome him since I'm such a terrible owner 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad

it's to corny for any breed.



shugarhey said:


> This is Apollo's first Halloween and I'm thinking about dressing him up... >>>>> is that too corny for a GSD?<<<<<  Lol...
> 
> I think it will be cute.... post pictures of your dogs dressed up or your ideas/opinions about costumes. :sly:
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star

doggiedad said:


> it's to corny for any breed.


Dont be such a debby downer, it's fun! And most dogs love the attention they get lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria

Omg these pictures have me cracking up. This will Dexs first Halloween. My daughters thinking red riding hood and Dex as the big bad wolf, since he still has huge ears.


----------



## trcy

Anubis_Star said:


> Dont be such a debby downer, it's fun! And most dogs love the attention they get lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will freely admit my female dog does not love it. My oldest male really loves his bee costume, but tolerates the police one. I have not tried dressing the GSD puppy up ....yet.....

The female as a princess (she really hates this one. She didn't even want to walk with it on..It was not on long):










and the oldest Male as a bee. He loves this bee costume! He is in this almost every year.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

This is AWESOME!!!!



Syaoransbear said:


>


----------



## Chicagocanine

Msmaria said:


> Omg these pictures have me cracking up. This will Dexs first Halloween. My daughters thinking red riding hood and Dex as the big bad wolf, since he still has huge ears.


I won a few contests with the big bad wolf:



















Bianca had huge ears, too.


----------



## shugarhey

Syaoransbear said:


> I've been dressing chrono up as a pony the last few years


Very Creative!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey

doggiedad said:


> it's to corny for any breed.


Lol, maybe 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey

Anubis_Star said:


> I have won more than a few costume contests with zekes yearly costume. He just does so well with it I have to keep repeating it!
> 
> Obviously he's very abused and puts up with a lot of dress up in general. I better just rehome him since I'm such a terrible owner
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That poor pup! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. D

Pony-dog is awesome. Pure genius.


----------

